# urban postcard exchange round 3



## killer b (Dec 6, 2012)

As before: pm me your address,  make a nice postcard, send it to the address i send to you. Post up any cards you've recieved, marvel.

Should we look at new year for the deadline? That way we avoid xmas post bullshit, and give some of us something to fill some of the xmas family  lulls with...

I wont make any rash promises this time: basically, send a postcard, hope for one back but dont be too sad if you dont get one in return. Im not going to chase anyone up. Same time, please dont sign up if you dont think youll  get round to it...


----------



## weepiper (Dec 6, 2012)

I repeat I am in.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll have a go . . . is it anonymous?


----------



## spirals (Dec 6, 2012)

I didn't get one last time but I'm up for giving it another shot


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, I'll do one again.


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2012)

wiskey said:


> I'll have a go . . . is it anonymous?


Yes, you won't know who its going to or coming from.


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2012)

Previous threads for inspiration:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urban-postcard-art-exchange-round-2.298405/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urban-postcard-art-exchange.296256/


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm in- this is cool. Tho standard of art on previous threads a teeny bit intimidating....


----------



## Greebo (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm in, and there may be a few spares sent.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm in - cheers for sorting it again b 





Manter said:


> I'm in- this is cool. Tho standard of art on previous threads a teeny bit intimidating....


Don't worry about it - I didn't do any 'art' last time. I've got a vague idea for this one that also doesn't require any actual art (I mean drawing and that).


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Don't worry about it - I didn't do any 'art' last time. I've got a vague idea for this one that also doesn't require any actual art (I mean drawing and that).


 Am I allowed to produce mine in powerpoint??!


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh yes


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2012)

as ever, it's up to the artist to define what art is.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll do it.

I am like a big kid and love getting parcels, post cards, letters and things in the post. :0


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2012)

Its been a while since the last one, and clearly I've had a lot of pms since then, so even if you've been involved in previous rounds could you send me a new pm with your address? Cheers loves x


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2012)

Also, post in the thread to make sure it keeps getting bumped up new posts...


----------



## cesare (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok, will do, in again


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

I have sent you my address


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> I have sent you my address


 Don't send it to greebo, VP'll come round and burn it down


----------



## Greebo (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> Don't send it to greebo, VP'll come round and burn it down


Manter, FWIW whatever is sent to me *never* gets seen by VP unless I know that the sender wouldn't mind.  And the same goes for anything sent to him being seen by me.


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2012)

have i missed some beef?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2012)

killer b said:


> have i missed some beef?


 
Nah, just some joshing on a Brixton thread where I proposed getting out a pitchfork and burning brand for Manter, what with her being a "Nu-Brixton"er.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

killer b said:


> have i missed some beef?


 He keeps telling me he's joking, but in a faintly terrifying way


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nah, just some joshing on a Brixton thread where I proposed getting out a pitchfork and burning brand for Manter, what with her being a "Nu-Brixton"er.


 And you forgot the fashionably retro 'rope collar'


----------



## clicker (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice one...pm on way....lovely excuse to doodle away.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone- where do I get decent quality postcards?  Bought some today in WHS, but they are kind of.... floppy...

Also- on the rules- can I put the postcard in an envelope?


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2012)

You can get nice watercolour cards from art shops - there's info on one of the other threads.

No envelopes sorry.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

killer b said:


> No envelopes sorry.


 
Arse.

<<thinks again>>


----------



## red rose (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh yes I've finally caught one of these threads before the deadline. I'm in!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> Arse.
> 
> <<thinks again>>


There's nothing to stop you sticking two postcards together (for extra stiffness), or cutting stiffer card down to postcard size.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 6, 2012)

why no envelopes


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2012)

Its just one of the rules ok?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Greebo (Dec 7, 2012)

wiskey said:


> why no envelopes


Because anything which happens in transit is part of the art.  And it gives a 50% chance of spotting the picture as soon as it arrives.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in if I haven't missed the deadline.


----------



## killer b (Dec 7, 2012)

i won't be doling out addresses for a couple of weeks, so plenty of time to get your addresses in.

we're up to 13 so far.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 7, 2012)

Address sent.


----------



## foamy (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in again, too!


----------



## Me76 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2012)

wiskey said:


> why no envelopes


 
Then the postie can see it, makes it more like a "happening"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 9, 2012)

8115 said:


> Then the postie can see it, makes it more like a "happening"


 
We're a bunch of art-tarts.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 9, 2012)

sorry i dont think I said i was in.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 9, 2012)

1927 said:


> sorry i dont think I said i was in.


Are you in now?  If so, have you PMed killer b an address and a name (real, nickname, or pseudonym) which you don't mind using?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 9, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Are you in now? If so, have you PMed killer b an address and a name (real, nickname, or pseudonym) which you don't mind using?


 
all done


----------



## Greebo (Dec 9, 2012)

1927 said:


> all done


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2012)

still taking names til Xmas if anyone else wants to jump in


----------



## spirals (Dec 20, 2012)

pm sent, hope I'm not too late to join!


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2012)

yep, all good. i think i'm going to distribute addresses tomorrow night, so get on it if you want to join in...


----------



## killer b (Dec 22, 2012)

Erm so I drank some wine and forgot to do this.  away tomorrow, so Sunday night probably x


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2012)

Excited now.....


----------



## Greebo (Dec 22, 2012)

Manter said:


> Excited now.....


Any ideas about what you'll do, or are you waiting until you get told who/where it's going to?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

ooh cool - forgot to sign up.  pm'ing you now, mister b.


----------



## killer b (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Any ideas about what you'll do, or are you waiting until you get told who/where it's going to?


Already started


----------



## killer b (Dec 30, 2012)

reet, i'll be sending addresses in the next hour or so. sorry they're so late, i haven't really been at a computer the whole of xmas.

if you get someone you've had before, let me know and i'll arrange a swap.


----------



## Manter (Dec 30, 2012)

yay!  v exciting.  And mo powerpoint involved, promise *

*I may have planned it in excel....


----------



## killer b (Dec 30, 2012)

ok, all done. let me know if i've somehow missed you or fucked up in some other way.


----------



## cesare (Dec 30, 2012)

*cuts up Xmas cards and gets pritt stick out*


----------



## Me76 (Dec 31, 2012)

This will be a good new years day activity me thinks.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 31, 2012)

cesare said:


> *cuts up Xmas cards and gets pritt stick out*


 
I'm not going to mention what I read that as.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2013)

Done and in the post.


----------



## Manter (Jan 1, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm not going to mention what I read that as.


Get your mind out of the gutter young man


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter young man


 

Never!!!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter young man


Where else could I wash his brain?


----------



## albionism (Jan 1, 2013)

When is the next one


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2013)

albionism said:


> When is the next one


No idea, the addresses for this round have only just been sent out.  Maybe a month.  Keep watching this thread.


----------



## albionism (Jan 2, 2013)

Will do, thanks


----------



## Firky (Jan 4, 2013)

I have two!! Both arrived today.

Should I take a photo? 0_o


----------



## killer b (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep, photograph and post in the thread.


----------



## Firky (Jan 4, 2013)

I took a wide angle shot because there's other postcards on there that someone may recognise


----------



## 8115 (Jan 5, 2013)

I got mine too 

I'll take a picture tomorrow if I'm not too headachey.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 5, 2013)

firky said:


> I have two!! Both arrived today.<snip>


Given that one of them was sent 2nd class, I'm surprised that both arrived on the same day.


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2013)

Ha! I had a quick look at the post mark to see where they came from but could not make it out. Thanks, 

Probably arrived on the same day because of postal back log. I got a pile of Christmas cards in one delivery at the same time and a letter that needed a signature, which is when the postman asked if there was a "Silk Johnson" at this address


----------



## Greebo (Jan 5, 2013)

firky said:


> Ha! I had a quick look at the post mark to see where they came from but could not make it out. Thanks, <snip>


Bear in mind that anything posted for VP would also have that postmark


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2013)

Aye, it wasn't the most accurate of way of guessing.


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Bear in mind that anything posted for VP would also have that postmark


 
You were probably able to work out who the address belonged to quite easily, I never thought that about that. Damn you Raul Moat!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 5, 2013)

firky said:


> You were probably able to work out who the address belonged to quite easily, I never thought that about that. Damn you Raul Moat!


FWIW the address told me nothing, but the alias was a bit obvious.


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2013)

Greebo said:


> FWIW the address told me nothing, but the alias was a bit obvious.


 
Must try harder


----------



## Greebo (Jan 5, 2013)

firky said:


> Must try harder


FWIW "harder" and your user name is


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 5, 2013)

firky said:


> Ha! I had a quick look at the post mark to see where they came from but could not make it out. Thanks,
> 
> Probably arrived on the same day because of postal back log. I got a pile of Christmas cards in one delivery at the same time and a letter that needed a signature, which is when the postman asked if there was a "Silk Johnson" at this address


 
When Greebo said "Silk Johnson", I said "firky's boasting again".


----------



## cesare (Jan 5, 2013)

I recognise one of firky's postcards  Can't send any more though, cos he's done a runner with no forwarding address


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2013)

cesare said:


> I recognise one of firky's postcards  Can't send any more though, cos he's done a runner with no forwarding address


 
Two are from you!

Teeps said she was going to pass on my new phone number and email address, I'll PM you when I get infront of a computer 



ViolentPanda said:


> When Greebo said "Silk Johnson", I said "firky's boasting again".


Don't tell everyone my alter ego! It's a sekwet!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not sure whether this card was for me or VP because the sender only used the address, not either of our pseudonyms. Either way, thank you.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 8, 2013)

Someone else has written on it 

I don't know who it was for as I never got a name.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 8, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I'm not sure whether this card was for me or VP because the sender only used the address, not either of our pseudonyms. Either way, thank you.
> View attachment 27283


 
wow! I really like that one.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 8, 2013)

After several days trying and failing to put my ideas on card through the medium of paint, I decided to do something completely different, and managed to pull something out of the hat in half an hour.   My victim addressee will be receiving it in 2-3 days.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been a bit behind too but my card is done and I'll be posting it tomorrow.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 9, 2013)

Posted this morning.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 9, 2013)

posted this afternoon!


----------



## wiskey (Jan 9, 2013)

posted mine yesterday.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 9, 2013)

will do mine tomorrow, i think. have been busy being ill.


----------



## spirals (Jan 9, 2013)

I've started mine, will be posting friday hopefully, like spanglechick I have been busy being ill :/


----------



## 8115 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry to the person who sent me mine, not to post a picture up yet.  I'm finally home in the light without a hangover and my camera has no battery.  That's before the resizing fun and games begin.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 10, 2013)

8115 said:


> Someone else has written on it <snip>


Mystery solved.  The P8 was added at the local sorting office, it was also scrawled on one of the bills which arrived in the same delivery.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 10, 2013)

What does P8 mean?  The mystery is nowhere near solved!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 10, 2013)

spanglechick and spirals get well soon, that's the main thing.

VP's card was posted yesterday.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 10, 2013)

8115 said:


> What does P8 mean? The mystery is nowhere near solved!


I think it's just the postman's code for this part of the round, given that he covers more than one estate along the main road.


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I'm not sure whether this card was for me or VP because the sender only used the address, not either of our pseudonyms. Either way, thank you.
> View attachment 27283


that's cool!


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine is done and in my handbag waiting to be posted.  It's been there since Sunday night...


----------



## red rose (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm currently working on the 4th draft of my postcard 

I just can't seem to get it right.  This version is almost done though and I'm pretty happy with it so I promise it will be in the post by tomorrow.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 11, 2013)

What size should the file be?

Thank you patient postcarders.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't know if I'm fortunate or not in that I didn't realise how talented other postcard creators are and how high the artistic standard is.... Good job I've already posted mine, I can't stress about it now.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't know sorry 8115


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2013)

8115 said:


> What size should the file be?
> 
> Thank you patient postcarders.


Lazy Llama


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 11, 2013)

8115 said:


> What size should the file be?
> 
> Thank you patient postcarders.


Maximum attachment size is 256KB


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 11, 2013)

Yay, I got one  Pics over the weekend.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 11, 2013)

I almost get more excited about seeing the one I sent on here than receiving one. *internet whore*

I am starting to worry its a bit rubbish though.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 11, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I almost get more excited about seeing the one I sent on here than receiving one. *internet whore*
> 
> I am starting to worry its a bit rubbish though.


Do you have a clearly awesome 4 year old..?


----------



## Me76 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> Do you have a clearly awesome 4 year old..?


it is a possibility you may think this.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2013)

Me76 said:


> <snip>I am starting to worry its a bit rubbish though.


Don't, this isn't a competition.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> Maximum attachment size is 256KB


 
Thank you.

I think I have the computer version of dyslexia.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 12, 2013)

8115 said:


> <snip>I think I have the computer version of dyslexia.


Okay, just use whichever image software you've got and save the image as a jpeg. Or get somebody to do that bit for you.

Then upload it directly to urban by using the "upload a file" button (between "post reply" and "more options").

If you still have trouble uploading, your connection might be a bit iffy at the moment, or the picture might be a bit big (in terms of physical size rather than memory size).


----------



## 8115 (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes!  I am king of posting images!  Sorry it's so big.

And thank you whichever crafty sparkly person has prolonged my new year happiness


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 12, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I almost get more excited about seeing the one I sent on here than receiving one. *internet whore*
> 
> I am starting to worry its a bit rubbish though.


 
"Rubbish" is relative. We tend to judge ourselves via what we have learned about art, so a lot of us judge our own art through reference to the frankly impossible-to-imitate work that we've seen in galleries or in coffee-table books, when the only thing we *really* need to judge is whether what we've drawn/painted/sculpted/photographed etc pleases us and (perhaps) says what we wanted it to say. It doesn't really matter if the other person reads into your work what you were trying to put in it, in fact that's half the attraction - that another person will see something different in your work/to your work than you see.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2013)

What a sweet idea. I'll join this.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> What a sweet idea. I'll join this.


You'll need to PM killer b your address and wait for the next round, but there's no reason why you can't start on a postcard right now if you've got any ideas for one.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm not very Blue Peter at stuff like this. Can I buy a nice one?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I'm not very Blue Peter at stuff like this. Can I buy a nice one?


 
No. The idea is to "do-it-yourself".


----------



## Greebo (Jan 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I'm not very Blue Peter at stuff like this. Can I buy a nice one?


No, but you can do almost anything else - abstract, a cartoon, doodle, paint splash, stickers, transfers, coffee stain, collage, print, fake ransom note with cut up letters, a tortured beermat, stick a photo (one you've taken) onto a postcard etc.  BTW no porn. 

While I think of it, define "nice".


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2013)

Right. Poor sod who gets mine. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Right. Poor sod who gets mine. I'll give it a shot.


 
You have to wait for round 4.  Keep your eagle eyes on the art forum.  And then pounce.  I like to leave a message saying "I'm in" and then email killer b with my address and a polite message.

Woot, as they say.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2013)

8115 said:


> You have to wait for round 4. Keep your eagle eyes on the art forum. And then pounce. I like to leave a message saying "I'm in" and then email killer b with my address and a polite message.
> 
> Woot, as they say.


 
Am I allowed to sleep or should I watch the art forum 24/7? It's okay if that's what I have to do, I just need to now so I can stock up on Red Bull and Pro Plus.

And crack.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Am I allowed to sleep or should I watch the art forum 24/7? It's okay if that's what I have to do, I just need to now so I can stock up on Red Bull and Pro Plus.
> 
> And crack.


 
24/7 crack.  You're now an artist after all


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2013)

This crack. It's really moreish.


----------



## clicker (Jan 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Am I allowed to sleep or should I watch the art forum 24/7? It's okay if that's what I have to do, I just need to now so I can stock up on Red Bull and Pro Plus.
> 
> And crack.


 I do hope you live in a draughty, mice ridden garret....somewhere like Paris would do....and a beret, you need a beret.....and once you've joined you can never leave...please eat this message after reading....

ps welcome aboard the pencil train


----------



## Greebo (Jan 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Am I allowed to sleep or should I watch the art forum 24/7? It's okay if that's what I have to do, I just need to now so I can stock up on Red Bull and Pro Plus.<snip>


Just "watch this thread".  There'll be a message left to say when the next round's starting, and also a message on the thread for round 4.  Sleep is allowed, even encouraged, unless you think it improves creativity.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been awake for nearly 7 minutes now and I'm not sure how much longer I can keep this up.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 12, 2013)

Favelado said:


> This crack. It's really moreish.


 
Dont. say. crack


----------



## wiskey (Jan 12, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> Do you have a clearly awesome 4 year old..?


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2013)

pretty much finished mine last night, going to add some colour today and post on Monday.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 13, 2013)

clicker said:


> <snip>please eat this message after reading....<snip>


Drat you - now I need to find some thick rice paper!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 14, 2013)

I got one already! I love it! will post later.


----------



## killer b (Jan 15, 2013)

i had this one last week from greebo - i totally love it.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice to see mine has been received 

And I just got the most amazing one through the door!!! no postal stamp at all (except I took it off the postman in person so I know it went through the system) so no clues.

I shall post a picture later.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 15, 2013)

It is sewn, I am very impressed  someone is very talented, even the postie commented on it. I like the back almost as much as I like the front but I'm not putting a picture of it as it's just my address and the black stitching around the edge. It's very aesthetically pleasing though.


----------



## red rose (Jan 15, 2013)

I wondered if it was for you when I saw the address 

I'm glad you like it 

I wonder where the ink stains came from, I suppose that's part of the fun of sending it without an envelope.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm even more chuffed now I know it's from you


----------



## foamy (Jan 15, 2013)

ooh, I received mine last Thursday but it was scary to come home to so had blocked it from my mind 

Will try to get a pic up tomorrow and get mine in the post by the weekend.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 15, 2013)

foamy said:


> it was scary to come home to


----------



## Greebo (Jan 16, 2013)

killer b said:


> <snip>


In all fairness, that card is next to no reflection of any technical ability - it's just 2 used colour catchers (rinsed in hot water to remove fabric conditioner) PVA glued onto card.  It took a bit of playing around and cutting to find any interesting shape or pattern but that was all, apart from making the outline a bit clearer with a lead pencil.  Sometimes the image is already there.


----------



## red rose (Jan 16, 2013)

The top sheet reminds me of a tortoise's shell pattern


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 16, 2013)

ok, here it is : 




looks even better in person.  

I am pretty sure I know what this is a picture of, too.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 16, 2013)

Glad you like it Miss C


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2013)

really good weeps. nice one.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 16, 2013)

I posted mine ages ago but it's on here yet  I hope it hasn't got lost.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 16, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Glad you like it Miss C


 
thanks weepiper! it's very special to me - I don't know if you remembered that I lived there for a while or not but either way


----------



## red rose (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm chuffed to bits with the postcard I received today.

Not only is it totally fab, but it arrived on my birthday. So double thank you to whoever sent it.

I absolutely love the different textures and the difference between the way the landscape is done and the shading on the pyramids and the camel.



Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## cesare (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy birthday, red rose!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 16, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> thanks weepiper! it's very special to me - I don't know if you remembered that I lived there for a while or not but either way


 
that is completely accidental, but cool


----------



## clicker (Jan 16, 2013)

red rose said:


> I'm chuffed to bits with the postcard I received today.
> 
> Not only is it totally fab, but it arrived on my birthday. So double thank you to whoever sent it.
> 
> ...


 thank you....You're very welcome and a very happy birthday too! I raided my daughters art box...... oil pastels... acrylic.... chalk and magic marker!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 17, 2013)

foamy said:


> ooh, I received mine last Thursday but it was scary to come home to so had blocked it from my mind
> 
> Will try to get a pic up tomorrow and get mine in the post by the weekend.


 
Hmmm. If it's scary, it might be the one I sent out.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 22, 2013)

Okay, it turns out the the card with the peacocks was for VP.  I know this because the one addressed to my pseudonym arrived this morning.  It's a beautifully detailed Bast.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine still hasn't been put up here.  I think it may be lost.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 22, 2013)

foamy have you got around to taking a picture of your card yet?


----------



## killer b (Jan 22, 2013)

Greebo, that's from me. glad you like it.


----------



## foamy (Jan 22, 2013)

Greebo said:


> foamy have you got around to taking a picture of your card yet?


I'll do it now whilst I'm waiting for my lunch- taking the pic is t the problem, it's getting the pic to urban..... Hang on


----------



## foamy (Jan 22, 2013)

Here it is...


----------



## cesare (Jan 22, 2013)

I've just finished mine. In a manner of speaking. I shall take it to the postbox forthwith


----------



## Greebo (Jan 22, 2013)

killer b said:


> Greebo, that's from me. glad you like it.


I needed it today too.


----------



## spirals (Jan 23, 2013)

Finally posted mine today!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 23, 2013)

Did mine last night so will post today.  Haven't had one yet.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 23, 2013)

Still sad mine doesn't seem to have got there.  Two weeks ago I posted it.


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2013)

the one I sent hasn't appeared.... and not got one yet.  Unless the cat has added it to his stash under the sofa, which is possible.....


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 23, 2013)

ooh I wonder if I have one of you lovely ladies then. Mine's almost done, hopefully I will finish tonight & send off tomorrow.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 23, 2013)

I received this rather lovely Art Nouveau-y angel today


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Still sad mine doesn't seem to have got there. Two weeks ago I posted it.


it's probably got there, but the recipient hasn't posted in the thread recently - probably avoiding the thread 'cause they haven't sent one themself...


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine has been received but I hadn't had one up until yesterday.


----------



## cesare (Jan 23, 2013)

Glad it's arrived weeps. Partly copied from an Aubrey Beardsley print. I'm afraid I was a bit over ambitious as my hands haven't fully recovered yet, so I left the tangled thicket in a tangle.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 23, 2013)

I love it! And it softened the blow of the gas bill arriving


----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2013)

I still haven't done this. I'll lie and blame the snow instead of my terminal laziness.



cesare said:


> Glad it's arrived weeps. Partly copied from an Aubrey Beardsley print. I'm afraid I was a bit over ambitious as my hands haven't fully recovered yet, so I left the tangled thicket in a tangle.


I knew that was your hand before I read this. It has Cesare all over it. 

Like when you're buying a gift for someone and spio the perfect thing for them.


----------



## cesare (Jan 23, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I love it! And it softened the blow of the gas bill arriving


 
Yay


----------



## cesare (Jan 23, 2013)

firky said:


> I knew that was your hand before I read this. It has Cesare all over it.
> 
> Like when you're buying a gift for someone and spio the perfect thing for them.


 


You didn't spot my last one though


----------



## Firky (Jan 26, 2013)

Just received a SOLFED post-card from cesare 

Cheers, dude!! Added to the collection of SOLFED stickets, sabcat prints, and other dusty leftwing paraphernilia that adorns my kitchen


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 26, 2013)

oh gosh. still haven't posted mine.  I have recieved one though. will take a pic later... it's beautiful... watercolour hearts in a kind of collage...  really dreamy.


----------



## cesare (Jan 26, 2013)

firky said:


> Just received a SOLFED post-card from cesare
> 
> Cheers, dude!! Added to the collection of SOLFED stickets, sabcat prints, and other dusty leftwing paraphernilia that adorns my kitchen


I spotted a couple of SOLFED things in one of your pics, so thought you might like the latest label


----------



## spirals (Jan 28, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> oh gosh. still haven't posted mine. I have recieved one though. will take a pic later... it's beautiful... watercolour hearts in a kind of collage... really dreamy.


 
That sounds like mine


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 28, 2013)

spirals said:


> That sounds like mine


I'll take a pic later, I promise.


----------



## killer b (Jan 30, 2013)

i had this yesterday. can't remember who i got, but i think i can guess. 

it's lovely.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 30, 2013)

killer b said:


> i had this yesterday. can't remember who i got, but i think i can guess.
> 
> it's lovely.


Oh now I can't *imagine* who might've sent that.


----------



## killer b (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## wiskey (Feb 4, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> Do you have a clearly awesome 4 year old..?


 
your card was from me BTW, well me and Werv


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 5, 2013)

wiskey said:


> your card was from me BTW, well me and Werv


Aw, ta - it's lovely   Sorry for not having engaged with the thread but life's kind of got in the way...it was excellent to receive & brightened up an otherwise shit week or 2. Lil'FA is now insistent she needs to be involved. Apologies too to the person who's waiting for my card... It will get there, honest!


----------



## clicker (Feb 5, 2013)

Cor bloody blimey....thank you so much to whoever painted this....it is a million times better than this photo will show....what did you paint it with, how did you get it shiny, how the hell can anyone paint so fabulously on a postcard, send it across a few countries and it arrived pristine...and the eyelashes aren't smudged at my end so no apology needed, it is perfect and will be framed and daughter has claimed it already....she was amazed you even painted the water in the corner of the eye....." No one does that mum!!!!"

Thank you so much you clever little eyeball pleaser, as Ian Dury would've said. I salute you!


----------



## red rose (Feb 6, 2013)

holy fuck


----------



## clicker (Feb 6, 2013)

red rose said:


> holy fuck


believe me it's better in the flesh so to speak - out standing.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 16, 2013)

How many are left to send/ receive? I know there'll be no chasing this time but hopefully nobody minds me doing a tiny bump.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 16, 2013)

I send one and it's been received but I haven't received one myself. That's fine, no problem, I don't mind.


----------



## killer b (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a few spares -ill pop one in the post today blossie.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 16, 2013)

killer b said:


> I have a few spares -ill pop one in the post today blossie.



That's really kind but don't worry, honestly. I just enjoyed doing it.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 16, 2013)

I haven't received one and although I sent one it doesn't seem to have been received. 

If I remember I will do another one over the weekend and resend to my person.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 16, 2013)

I have received but not sent...I'm a bastard I know...it'll get there...


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> That's really kind but don't worry, honestly. I just enjoyed doing it.


Even so, it'd be a shame if you missed out on that rare thing (once you're an adult) of being posted something which is neither a bill nor bad news.


----------



## red rose (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm happy to send out a second one to anyone who didn't get one if it can be arranged


----------



## Me76 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have just finished another one for my person and will stick in the post when I pop out later.


----------



## foamy (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> I have received but not sent...I'm a bastard I know...it'll get there...


Me too... If only I could post my shame and guilt....


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 16, 2013)

foamy said:


> Me too... If only I could post my shame and guilt....


Hey, now _there's_ a theme...


----------



## spirals (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't get one again


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2013)

spirals said:


> I didn't get one again


Do you often get post going missing or has it only been postcards which haven't arrived?


----------



## Me76 (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder if my second one has been received yet?


----------



## spirals (Feb 21, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Do you often get post going missing or has it only been postcards which haven't arrived?


It's only been the postcards as far as I know. Well them and a letter from atos but we all know what lying wankers they are!


----------



## 8115 (Jul 10, 2013)

Any chance we could resurrect this for the summer? It is the season of postcards after all. killer b?

I am happy to do the address thing if you like. No worries if nobody's keen


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd be up for it, why not? Will start a thread later x


----------



## 8115 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 10, 2013)

awesome! I was just wondering about this.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 11, 2013)

A new round will begin soon, as mentioned here 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urban-postcard-exchange-summer-2013.312723/#post-12391970


----------

